
Ask HN: Why doesn't Google punish medium? - qnsi
In a lot of searches, one of the first results is a article written in medium. In my opinion, most of them are pretty bad and I barely click on them.<p>One example is googling &quot;how to find startup ideas&quot; first result is some medium article. I don&#x27;t want to attack this guy that much, but he has I think 30 followers on Twitter, he is not well known in a startup world and his article is very generic rehash of the stuff you can learn elsewhere. Nothing new that should give him the top stop.<p>On the fifth place you have a classic PG essay. Below him you have Andrew Chan article. Both people are well known, their essays are read by a lot of people and are insightful.<p>But somehow one random guy with one article can rank higher. Is it because of medium page authority? Why isn&#x27;t google doing anything to fix this?
======
viraptor
> his article is very generic rehash of the stuff you can learn elsewhere

So you mean that the article is objectively a valid response to your query,
right? Its position just doesn't match the subjective ordering you'd prefer?

Do you think majority would agree with your subjective opinion? Could you
translate your opinion into code? (Without manually maintaining a list of
"authorities")

------
buboard
Same reason why their image search doesnt punish any of the “free” stock image
sites? I guess general incompetence

~~~
skinnymuch
This is probably obvious, but what do the “free” stock image sites do? My
guess is only the thumbnail is watermark free? And anything bigger than 75x75
has watermarks without paying?

~~~
alecthomas
I've just been through exactly what the grandparent alludes to. These clip art
sites require signup and a monthly subscription to download the "free"
content. This is extremely misleading.

Here's an example: [https://www.dreamstime.com/animated-bat-monster-character-
sp...](https://www.dreamstime.com/animated-bat-monster-character-sprites-
animated-sprites-bat-monster-character-creating-fantasy-rpg-adventure-video-
games-image116939778)

